# Poll: Staffpad users, how well do you find the handwriting recognition is working?



## erikradbo (Oct 17, 2020)

The opinions on the handwritten input in Staffpad seems to vary heavily. Please vote in the poll above if you're using Staffpad, and if you've found some tricks to make it easier, please tell us about it.


----------



## Fox (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm loving it now, but getting to this point wasn't easy or obvious for me. Two things made all the difference:
1) learning how to best input strokes. Besides the basic StaffPad "how to" videos, this is the one that saved the day for me: 
2) On other's advice, I got a Paperfeel Screen Protector, and that has made a world of difference, both for the "feel" of writing on the iPad, but also, I think, for my ability to scratch out strokes in a way that StaffPad readily recognizes.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m left handed and though it can be weird at times, the positives far outweigh the occasional snags.


----------



## Kery Michael (Oct 17, 2020)

Worked as I expected it to. I’m not expecting magic here, doesnt always get what I’m doing. Especially eighth notes! Ive learned to draw a quarter note, and then hold on the note and drag to change the duration.


----------



## emasters (Oct 17, 2020)

Some challenges early on, but practice and persistence improve the experience. Some useful videos available, that demonstrate helpful techniques (like how to consistently draw an "f" dynamic). The StaffPad Facebook users group is also a useful resource.


----------



## erikradbo (Oct 20, 2020)

Interesting votes, twice as many who are currently happy with it than frustrated. On the other hand, it’s remarkable that 6 out of 18 respondent have been nothing but frustrated with such a premium product.

Would be interested to see if this is in any way platform or hardware speed dependent. Frustrated users: what tablets do you use?


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 24, 2020)

Bump frustrated users. Are you on iPads?


----------



## Fox (Nov 24, 2020)

I was frustrated initially, and am now quite happy (though there is still plenty of room for improvement). I'm on an iPad Pro.


----------



## hessproject (Nov 24, 2020)

I used it on iPad Pro and ended up refunding it because I couldn't get it to recognize my handwriting for the life of me. It definitely wants things to be inputted a specific way. I also didn't like the pressure sensitive erasing, I erased when I was trying to write way too often. It seems like a really good idea though, so I'm hoping they work out some of the usability kinks and I'll get to use it again in the future


----------



## cmillar (Nov 26, 2020)

Fox said:


> I'm loving it now, but getting to this point wasn't easy or obvious for me. Two things made all the difference:
> 1) learning how to best input strokes. Besides the basic StaffPad "how to" videos, this is the one that saved the day for me:
> 2) On other's advice, I got a Paperfeel Screen Protector, and that has made a world of difference, both for the "feel" of writing on the iPad, but also, I think, for my ability to scratch out strokes in a way that StaffPad readily recognizes.





Hello and nice video thanks.

I’m wondering what hardware and pen you’re using in the video?
(excuse my ignorance... I’ve been using Notion on an old iPad and haven’t kept up my research with the latest tablets and input devices)

You’re device doesn’t look like a SurfacePro, iPad, etc?
Is that just an ‘input’ tablet hooked up to another device?

Thanks. I’ll be getting into Staffpad very soon and am curious.


----------



## sundrowned (Nov 26, 2020)

Mostly fine, some things are frustrating. Staccato for example. Wish it could be painted on.


----------



## MauroPantin (Nov 26, 2020)

Every now and then you have to retry a thing or two. I find it working fine for me almost from the start, it took me like a day to pick it up and get it to work as I wanted.

A simple and obvious thing, but something that really helped me is to zoom in enough so that the writing is easy. I find it recognizes everything a bit better if you're writing slightly bigger than you would in real sheet music.


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 26, 2020)

I had a lot of trouble at first, but handwriting recognition seems to have gotten quite a bit better. There are still frustrating moments, and sometimes if I have a very ephemeral idea I might throw down a sketch with pencil and paper just so I don't forget. But usually Staffpad works reasonably well for me. It wants things done in a certain way, so you have to learn what the app likes. My experience tracks with Mauro's above - when I can't get the app to recognize something, I zoom in a bit and it seems to like that better.


----------



## Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

cmillar said:


> Hello and nice video thanks.
> 
> I’m wondering what hardware and pen you’re using in the video?
> (excuse my ignorance... I’ve been using Notion on an old iPad and haven’t kept up my research with the latest tablets and input devices)
> ...


That video is from Jakob Reinhardt, not me. You should be able to ask him directly from the video's YouTube page.


----------

